# Appli pour modifier l'aspect des icônes du menu



## beber76 (12 Juillet 2009)

Salut


       Je cherche une Appli gratuite de préférence me permettant de modifier l'aspect des icônes du menu

merci pour vos réponses


----------



## twinworld (12 Juillet 2009)

sur quel OS ? Et je crois qu'il n'est pas possible de modifier les icônes sur un iphone à moins de le jailbreaker. Et si vous le jailbreakez, il y a des tonnes et des tonnes de thèmes déjà prêts et sans doute les appli pour dessinez vous-mêmes.


----------



## Gwen (12 Juillet 2009)

Seule le Jaillebrake permet de modifier les icônes d'un iPhone. Apple n'autorise pas ce genre d'applications sur l'AppStore.


----------

